# Linus Torvalds rages against Nvidia



## VulkanBros (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MShbP3OpASA


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2012)

Already a news post..

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167855


----------

